

Video of NY plane crash and rescue - mhb
http://video.nytimes.com/video/2009/01/17/nyregion/1231545504174/coast-guard-video-of-plane-crash.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Also in item <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=438210>

